# spreekwoorden



## llunita

Hallo, 

ik zoek de juiste Nederlandse uitdrukking voor "être nommé, c'est commencé d'être": 
- als men een naam krijgt begint men te bestaan
- Genoemd worden, betekent beginnen te zijn
- ... ? 

Weet iemand een goed online spreekwoordenboek ofzo? In Van Dale vind ik het niet. 
Bedankt!


----------



## Lopes

Zit er een nog een andere betekenis achter in het Frans? Of zijn er momenten waarbij je het gebruikt? Heb van 'als men een naam krijgt begint men te bestaan' nooit gehoord..


----------



## llunita

Nee, ik denk dat het uit de Bijbel komt ofzo.. Ik ken de betekenis maar weet de juiste formulering niet. Beide voorstellen die ik hierboven vermeld heb, komen niet voor op Google...


----------



## Lopes

Dan vrees ik dat ik je niet kan helpen.. Sorry


----------



## Joannes

llunita said:


> Hallo,
> 
> ik zoek de juiste Nederlandse uitdrukking voor "être nommé, c'est commencé d'être":
> - als men een naam krijgt begint men te bestaan
> - Genoemd worden, betekent beginnen te zijn
> - ... ?
> 
> Weet iemand een goed online spreekwoordenboek ofzo? In Van Dale vind ik het niet.
> Bedankt!


Ik denk dat het *être nommé, c'est commencer d'être* moet zijn.

Ik kan niet meteen een geschikt spreekwoord bedenken in het Nederlands. Persoonlijk ben ik niet zo'n aanhanger van spreekwoorden die je enkel in woordenboeken vindt, dus als je er geen equivalent voor kent, gewoon vertalen of zelf een mooie uitdrukking bedenken. 

Je eerste vertaling lijkt me een goede. Andere suggesties:
*met een naam begin je te bestaan*
*je bent pas als je een naam hebt/krijgt*

Succes!


----------



## HKK

Het Franse spreekwoord is op het internet nergens te vinden. Varianten ook niet... Vreemd!


----------



## Pek

Ik heet dus ik ben? (Vrij naar Descartes). 

Heeft er verder niks mee te maken, maar ik moest ook meteen denken aan Neeltje Maria Min's gedicht "Mijn moeder is mijn naam vergeten" met de populaire eindregel "voor wie ik liefheb wil ik heten".


----------



## Roeby

In de Bijbel komt er niets van voor, ben ik behoorlijk zeker van het enige dat er wel instaat is.

Zeg ons uw *naam*, zodat wij u eer kunnen bewijzen...

Dit is uitgaande van de veronderstelling dat het oorspronkelijk uit de Bijbel komt natuurlijk.
Persoonlijk vind ik Pek zijn idee een behoorlijk creatief voorstel.


----------



## llunita

Bedankt allemaal!


----------

